
Zipline: the cd companion utility you've always wanted - adamnemecek
https://github.com/adamnemecek/zipline?
======
devnonymous
Genuine question: Did the author not know about pushd / popd or was there a
use case where pushd/popd were just not good enough?

~~~
adamnemecek
Author here. I'm aware of pushd/popd but I'm not sure how to integrate them
into my workflow to be faster than this.

